# Dikhololo



## mqlet (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a 1bd Dikhololo as my first timeshare to start trading with.  Anyone know what a good price would be for this timeshare?  Also, what's the latest on it's trading power?

Thanks!


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2008)

I own a week at Dikhololo and I bought it very cheap years ago. It trades very well. Is there a week that you are purchasing or are you looking to buy?  I may be interested in selling my week. Let me  know.  TerryC


----------



## Daverock (Oct 22, 2008)

I have owned Dik for 7 years.  At first it was a very good trader, especially for the price but once RCI SA was connected via the internet to RCI USA its trading power was greatly diminished.  

I use my weeks for offpeak periods.  Example I can trade into Fla for the winter months and always get my trade.  However, during peak periods of high demand I do not always get what I want.  Ex.  I cannot get into OLando during xmas week, New Years wk or Easter Wk.  You cannot get east coast beachs during the summer months.

So it depends on what you want and when you want to go.


----------



## mqlet (Oct 23, 2008)

Fortunately the weeks that we would travel on would all be off-peak.


----------



## mqlet (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if a red Dikhololo 1bd will pull anything decent in Colorado or Tahoe during the summer?

Thanks!


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2008)

I did a search with my 1 bedroom week for the summer and got 18 resorts to pick from in Colorado and Tahoe. Some two bedroom units are available, as well as one bedroom.  Dikhololo still trades very well. TerryC


----------



## mqlet (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for checking!


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Nov 7, 2008)

*trade power*

I have a red week 1 bedroom to trade so I ran it.  Colorado pulled 37 locations.  Here's what I pulled up for Summer '09 in Tahoe.

Tahoe Seasons Resort  (#2627) 
South Lake Tahoe, CA  96150, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/14/2009 - 08/23/2009 



The Lodge at Lake Tahoe  (#1101) 
South Lake Tahoe, CA  96150, USA 

Available Unit Size:  S - 1 
Check-in Date Range:  06/19/2009 - 08/14/2009 


Tahoe Sands Resort  (#0465) 
Tahoe Vista, CA  96148, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/27/2009 - 08/22/2009 



World Wide at Kingsbury  (#3894) 
Stateline, NV  89449, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range:  06/21/2009 - 07/12/2009 



Perennial Vacation Club at Tahoe Village  (#2217) 
Stateline, NV  89449, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range:  06/27/2009 - 08/08/2009 



The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing  (#7506) 
Stateline, NV  89449, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range:  06/16/2009 - 08/17/2009


----------



## mqlet (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought my Dik week a couple weeks ago, so it may be a while before I can deposit.  Can someone check Cabo and Cancun for this summer?

THX!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 7, 2008)

mqlet, what one person can pull with their red Dikhololo week may have little to nothing to do with what your week will be able to pull - hopefully you were already aware of the huge variation in trade power between different weeks, or even same exact weeks but different years, before you purchased. My Dikhololo trade power has varied from high to pretty low, compared to other ownerships, though I've always found a use for it.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Nov 10, 2008)

*Cabo in Summer*

That was my first trade with Dik.  I did it in July, 2008.  Stayed at the Pueblo Bonito Blanco for a week in a 1-bedroom.  That paid for the cost right there.    You aren't going to get Cabo during peak time but I'm not going to complain when the maitenance fees cost me $225 this year.  I dont have time to look, but you should be able to pull Cabo in summer.  I remember having 10+ choices when I booked the PB Blanco.


----------



## mqlet (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Reggie!


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 16, 2008)

Dik also trades with some independent exchange companies.  For Mexico, you might want to try DAE, which does take Dik.  In fact, DAE has an office in SA.

www.daelive.com


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 16, 2008)

I checked Cancun and there is lots of availbility next summer, but most are manditory all inclusive which can be expensive.


----------



## mqlet (Nov 27, 2008)

Just got assigned week 9 (2/27-3/6 2009) 1bd.  Anyone know if this is going to be any good as a trader?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## maigueri (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everybody

I´m thinking about buying a timeshare in Dikhololo too, mqlet ¿could u tell me how much u spend in ur week? i´m trying to get one in ebay trough tradingtime and i would like to know a correct price to bid for it.

thank and good luck with its trade


----------



## mqlet (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought my 1bd through Cape Escape for 5300 rand ($500) plus closing costs.  http://www.capeescape.co.za/  Companies in the US are listing the same weeks for about $1000-$1200.  I've never seen Dikhololo on Ebay, so I have no idea what it will go for.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 30, 2008)

mqlet said:


> Just got assigned week 9 (2/27-3/6 2009) 1bd.  Anyone know if this is going to be any good as a trader?


No, but if you're using RCI and haven't already requested it, do get it banked as quickly as you can - you're already less than 3 months from check-in date, and RCI theoretically penalizes for last-minute banking, which this almost is now. So be sure to ask Dikhololo to bank for you, and make sure they have your RCI acct #.  Check back a week later, and if it's still not showing up in your account, send them a follow-up email.

If you want to trade with DAE, there's no trade power issue.


----------



## maigueri (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks mqlet

really usefull!!!

i´m looking something like that, altough i prefer more bedrooms some days aog i found on ebay one add that sais:The Dikhololo 3 bedroom Red Week is valued at 53,500 RCI Points 
¿do u know if dikholo is directly in RCI points sistem? or u have to pay an amount to transform week in points?

thanks again and enjoy ur property!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2008)

*$26*




maigueri said:


> ¿do u know if dikholo is directly in RCI points sistem? or u have to pay an amount to transform week in points?


If Dikhololo works anything like Lowveld Lodge, then RCI treats it as a straight-week as far as North American owners are concerned even though the South African timeshares evidently participate in some different points-based system for African & possibly European owners.  Why that is, I don't know. 

Because Lowveld Lodge works like a straight-weeks timeshare for us Yanks, we can pay $26 per time & do _Points For Deposit_ with a banked South African week -- getting the week's points-equivalent value added to our RCI Points account instead of using it for regular week-for-week exchange. 

Not everybody at RCI is familiar with that.  Twice in past years when I've phoned in to do _Points For Deposit_ with banked Lowveld Lodge weeks, I've been told, "Sorry, can't do it -- it's a points-based week." (or words to that effect).  I don't argue with'm.  I just call back till I get somebody who understands it's OK for USA owners to do _Points For Deposit_ with banked Lowveld Lodge weeks.  

Not only that, I have to deal with RCI South Africa in order to get my Lowveld Lodge week(s) banked in the 1st place.  When I pay my levies, Lowveld Lodge issues a Clearance Code for the paid-up year(s).  I E-Mail the Clearance Code(s) to RCI South Africa along with a request to bank the week(s).  By & by I receive an E-Mail reply informing me the week or weeks have been banked, & sure enough my on-line RCI Account shows the banked week(s) as available for exchange.  After that, I can use'm for regular week-for-week exchanges, or I can call up & pay $26 & do _Points For Deposit_. 

Last year Lowveld Lodge sent out a form for owners to use letting the resort know whether we'd be using our own week, or renting it out, or banking it with RCI.  We signed the form & sent it back via FAX & snail-mail.  Far as I know, we're covered for future years by that 1 form & won't be required to keep signing & sending back more forms year after year. 

BTW, when we decided to spring for a South African timeshare week, we tried to get Dikhololo.  The timeshare broker helping us didn't have any Dikhololo at the time, so we settled for Lowveld Lodge.  Nothing's wrong with Lowveld Lodge, but Dikhololo is lots more fun to pronounce.  _Dik - Ho - Lo - Lo._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

